# cafe au lait



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone out there got a cafe au lait cockapoo who can share some photos or information on how the coat coloured changed from chocolate (brown) to a milky cafe au lait colour. 

I adore this colour and would love to know more about the changes and at what ages they occur.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just where is Clare BertieBrown when we need her....haven't seen her on here in ages!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes I adore Bertie's coat ... I need some cafe au laits on here ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love to follow the changes in cockapoo coat colours


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

There are some cafe au laits here in the cockapoo coat colour catalogue:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue/

But I really want to know when and how the coat changes, gradually fading?? White or lighter hairs appearing through the coat?? At what age does the coat start to change etc?? 

Come on cafe au laits where are you?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I just looked back, it is a lovely colouring.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Reminds me of a very creamy coffee  that is so not a dog breeding colouring terms ha ha ha but hey maybe we should start renaming a few of the colours and make our own catalogue. 

Can you imagine ... we would have Dulux type colour names for our dogs coat colouring. 

Honey's coat could be called ... creamy honey delicious


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

When I got Crunchie she was such a deep chocolate brown and she has got lighter and lighter as she has grown up.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Goodness, she looks so different in each of the photos. I think that might be what JoJo is looking for?!


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

The last picture don't show her colour that well. But she seems to have a dark ginger nose chocolate head and legs and her body is the colour of the middle picture at her roots lol. I hope they help jojo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Debbie, oh Crunchie is gorgeous and yes exactly what I am looking for. Love the name Crunchie, just the type of name I would pick for a dog too  

I adore this colour, and would love to know more about the changes please. What age is Crunchie in the photos? Did her chocolate colouring just fade to a milky choc colouring and did white hairs start to appear in her coat? sorry for so many questions but I just find it so interesting and I have a choccy girl here who may be fading  yes I could be skipping around the lounge soon lol.


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

The first picture was when we got her so she is around 12-16 weeks old. The 2nd picture she is around 6-7 months and the last picture was the other day and she is just about 11 months now. She just started to sprout white hairs down her back just looked like she needed her roots doing lol and it's just spread. 
We called her Crunchie as we got her on a Friday and she was chocolate brown... Thank Crunchie it's Friday lol 
I don't mind about the questions keep asking away  x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I was thinking JoJo was going to be a new mummy again!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Debbie & Crunchie said:


> The first picture was when we got her so she is around 12-16 weeks old. The 2nd picture she is around 6-7 months and the last picture was the other day and she is just about 11 months now. She just started to sprout white hairs down her back just looked like she needed her roots doing lol and it's just spread.
> We called her Crunchie as we got her on a Friday and she was chocolate brown... Thank Crunchie it's Friday lol
> I don't mind about the questions keep asking away  x



Love the Friday naming.. that is so like me lol 

So colour change was happening at 6-7 months old and in full swing by 11 months. Here I go another question, when the white hairs appeared were they white from root to tip and just intermingled with her choccy coat? Getting excited here ...



KCsunshine said:


> I was thinking JoJo was going to be a new mummy again!


no no no .... I have to go brush them all in a minute, that is hard going trust me


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi JoJo

So is your lovely Fudge changing?

Bertie has gone from a dark chocolate colour to Cafe au Lait as you know. I think he started to 'turn' at about a year old. Here are some photos of him, he's 2 years and 7 months now, lord knows where the time has gone!

Aged 7 weeks









Becoming a Teenager - naughty boy!









On his 1st birthday - his coat started to take on a redish hue









After a cut his coat is becoming lighter









Winter 2011 he's coat has lightened up considerably since the summer









Beginning of 2012









Not the best photo of him to show his colour but this one was taken Christmas 2012









I should have some more photos of him 'changing' but they are on my laptop at home and I'm at work at the moment so if you would like me to send you some more just let me know.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Clare .. thank you so much for sharing these photos with us  

Ok firstly he is stunning and secondly I want him lol ...

Seriously these photos are great, what a change, did you notice white hairs in his coat as it started to change?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Clare ....where have you been...AWOl for too long.

Lovely pics of Bertie, his colouring at 1 is very similar to Ted's - I think he may go cafe au lait too!!

Must meet up again soon xx


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

Crunchie's hair just changed so as I trimmed her she just got lighter. There is only her legs, head and tail.. X


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh Clare .. thank you so much for sharing these photos with us
> 
> Ok firstly he is stunning and secondly I want him lol ...
> 
> Seriously these photos are great, what a change, did you notice white hairs in his coat as it started to change?


I did notice the odd white hair within his coat as he was getting nearer to 1 year old. Also his white bib seemed to spread up his neck and down his front, that was the first place that started to 'fade' that we really noticed. He seemed to then get lighter as he got cut more after turning 1. I would say that he's Cafe au Lait all over apart from his paws, tail and the ends of his ears which seem to be a bit darker and he has what I call ginger colouring on his nose.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Clare ....where have you been...AWOl for too long.
> 
> Lovely pics of Bertie, his colouring at 1 is very similar to Ted's - I think he may go cafe au lait too!!
> 
> Must meet up again soon xx


A meet up would be lovely as it's been ages! I'll have to take a proper look round the forum when I get in and catch up with everything that's been going on and see if there are any meets planned as it would be fab to meet up again and see you, Betty and meet Ted of course


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love this thread .. thanks so much Crunchie and Bertie


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

In this picture you can see how her face has turned a little red like Bertie's .. I think she is saying "just leave me alone mum I'm trying to sleep"


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my! Bertie and Crunchie are such lovely poos! Crunchie would be my sort of name too. Would go perfectly with Biscuit & Honey!

My friend has a gorgeous chocolate labradoodle, who started to get paler roots at about 6 months, along with the most beautiful caramel highlights. He is now much paler but still has caramel in his tail and ears. He is a very handsome dog! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just remembered I have a pic of Monty the labradoodle!










This was taken at about 9 months. Funnily enough he was the darkest chocolate in the litter and the paler chocolates have gone richer! Just goes to show you can never tell what's going to happen! x


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

My pup has Cafe Au Lait on his legs, eyebrows and caramel coming through on his ears and two spots on either side of his face and a white tuxedo.

His mum was a chocolate and caramel cocker so he has inherited her colouring. I have noticed that his legs are getting much lighter and he has started to get apricot coming through on his tail now. Will try and take some photos.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. I am very interested in this thread. Lucy (5 months) is a chocolate poo with white tuxedo. Does the white gene give an indication that her coat will change from dark chocolate to a lighter colour or perhaps cafe au lait?


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

It's very hard to know. Crunchie was a rich chocolate brown when we got her and just as she got old her hair just changed as you can see from the pictures. Crunch has a white bib and a white patch on her back foot. I also guess it depends how dominate the white was in the mum and dad too. Crunchie's mum was white and brown patches and a chocolate poodle. X


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Just remembered I have a pic of Monty the labradoodle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is basically what Crunchie's colouring is like  apart from she has a brown head still x


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Love this thread .. thanks so much Crunchie and Bertie


Jojo I've managed to get a picture of crunchie this morning and you can see her colouring on it


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Crunchie is beautiful!!! This is so amazing to see them change. Jake is sable and at first I was kind of sad that his color was going to change. I really loved the black but it is so much fun to see them change and grow. They all ended up so stunning.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you so much Debbie for posting that photo  yep Crunchie is gorgeous...

Ok I think Fudge may (I type may with excitement here) be changing and could eventually be cafe au lait .. it is in her background and she has lots of white hairs now in her coat. She has been cut very short for practical reasons and it is so strange to see all the white ... oh I must get a photo .. close up


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful coats, would love to see what Monty looks like clipped, although his coat looks so glorious long x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

femmedufromage said:


> My pup has Cafe Au Lait on his legs, eyebrows and caramel coming through on his ears and two spots on either side of his face and a white tuxedo.
> 
> His mum was a chocolate and caramel cocker so he has inherited her colouring. I have noticed that his legs are getting much lighter and he has started to get apricot coming through on his tail now. Will try and take some photos.


Oh please post some photo .. mum sounds a lovely colouring for sure  



Sue T said:


> Hello. I am very interested in this thread. Lucy (5 months) is a chocolate poo with white tuxedo. Does the white gene give an indication that her coat will change from dark chocolate to a lighter colour or perhaps cafe au lait?


Please post photos of Lucy xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Close up's of Fudge's Coat .. Aged 9.5 months




























What do we all think ... could she be changing to Cafe au Lait?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think so! that is a lot of white


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Not even and old girl either lol  

She matches me perfectly .. dark brown hair with white hairs appearing


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

JoJo her coat looks lovely, is that what Ted looks like now ?? x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No Ted has always had a different coat to Fudge .. I am sure Colin will post photos of his boy, omg he is gorgeous (Ted not Colin lol)  I bet he has changed and grown so much too.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh wow Jo, there are more white hairs than I was expecting. She definitely could be, how exciting! 

From what I've seen of Ted recently he's not the same. C'mon Colin, get your pics on!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Crunchie is lovely. Donna I would love a doggy with Jakes coat!


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking at the close ups That's just how Crunchie's hair went like and from the last picture I put on she looks like she has been dip dyed lol. Xx


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is a pic of Lucy at about 17.5 weeks. She is a big pup and has a white tuxedo and a few white hairs on a couple of her pads. She shows no sign of her coat changing at the moment. Her mum (working cocker) was black with white tuxedo and dad (miniature poodle) was apricot. I hope she keeps her chocolate shade but who knows!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thanks Debbie for confirming that is how Crunchie's coat went... I will let Fudge's coat grow now for a while and will take lots of photos to record the changes. 

Hey thank Crunchie it's FRIDAY  had to say it .... I love Friday's and Crunchie (cockapoo and chocolate bar) xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sue T said:


> Here is a pic of Lucy at about 17.5 weeks. She is a big pup and has a white tuxedo and a few white hairs on a couple of her pads. She shows no sign of her coat changing at the moment. Her mum (working cocker) was black with white tuxedo and dad (miniature poodle) was apricot. I hope she keeps her chocolate shade but who knows!


Lucy is lovely, adore her tux  She may keep her choc colouring. It seems the cafe au laits coat starts to change as the adult coat comes in and they can also be the darkest chocs in the litter too. I find it so interesting as I love the changing coats so much. Its funny as I am aware of choc poodles and cockapoos and even with the same background in some cases, but they dont all have inherit the same colour genes, so interesting.


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Ahh thanks Debbie for confirming that is how Crunchie's coat went... I will let Fudge's coat grow now for a while and will take lots of photos to record the changes.
> 
> Hey thank Crunchie it's FRIDAY  had to say it .... I love Friday's and Crunchie (cockapoo and chocolate bar) xxx


Haha jojo I've just had a Crunchie cuddle and a Crunchie bar lol. 
Keep posting pictures as fudges coat changes 
Xx


----------

